# What size HPS Light for my small Tent?



## medicalgrowman (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 2x2x5'3" Tent for Flowering.
What is the ideal sized HPS for this tent?
I currently have a 150w HPS, but should I get a 
bigger light, such as a 400w?
Thanx!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

A 400 will work great

eace:


----------



## medicalgrowman (Mar 28, 2011)

That's what I thought! Thanx! 




			
				OGKushman said:
			
		

> A 400 will work great
> 
> eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2011)

just be sure and have plenty of ventilation


----------



## medicalgrowman (Mar 28, 2011)

Will-do! Thanx!



			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> just be sure and have plenty of ventilation


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 28, 2011)

Try and get a dual-ballast; MH for veg and HPS to flower, is said to work best  I`m agreed on the 400w too


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2011)

I do not like MH lights and do not use them at all for vegging any more.  I recommend T5s for vegging.  They put out about the same lumens per watt as a MH, but run substantially cooler.


----------



## medicalgrowman (Mar 28, 2011)

For vegging, I'm actually pretty satisfied with using 6500k CFLs. But I want the strongest HPS I can adequately cool 
for flowering in my Tent


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2011)

medicalgrowman said:
			
		

> For vegging, I'm actually pretty satisfied with using 6500k CFLs. But I want the strongest HPS I can adequately cool
> for flowering in my Tent



CFLs work too, they just put out about 33% less lumens per watt and more heat than a T5, so cost about 33% more to operate every month.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 28, 2011)

I was speaking only in the context of MGMan saying he was set on HID...


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> CFLs work too, they just put out about 33% less lumens per watt and more heat than a T5, so cost about 33% more to operate every month.


Thats only true for the actual lighting. 

People always forget about the AC and vortex fan needed to run the lights safely. 


For Me: 2000 watts of light need 121watts of vortex fan power and 1200 watts to run my A/C, another 88 watts to run my fan inside the room to blow on the lens (Not a requirement)


I do agree with THG, just pointing it out that with HID, usually more energy is needed for cooling.


----------



## medicalgrowman (Mar 31, 2011)

I ended-up buying a used 250w HPS for cheap on craigslist.
It is one of those self contained units with the ballast
and reflector all in one. It is really big and heavy! 
So-much bigger and heavier than my 150w hps!
I think I am going to separate the ballast using a long piece of heavy-duty extension cord 
to make a remote ballast. I think I'll keep the ballast outside of the tent to aid cooling.
Then I will order a CMH bulb, because I've read lots of good things about those bulbs!
I'll keep an eye on the temperature and upgrade the ventilation accordingly if needed.
How's that sound?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is a  thread that will walk you thru the conversion http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50276


----------



## medicalgrowman (Mar 31, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Here is a  thread that will walk you thru the conversion http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50276



Schweet! Thanx!


----------

